# Beekeepers Films - Northern Okla



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

We are set up to have a bee information showing Nov 20th from 7pm to 9pm in the education room of the Glencoe Fire Station, in Glencoe. 

I have seen these videos, they contain very good information:
Honey Harvest
Mysterious Bee
The Monk & the Honey Bee (Brother Adam the originator of the Buckfast bee)
Living with Killer Bees (and there are still more)

We will have more educational films in the future, we will try to post them.
Myron Denny


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

WEATHER PERMITING, we will continue with the Honeybee educational films at the Glencoe Fire Dept training room on Main St. in Glencoe, Friday Dec 18th from 7pm to 9pm. This is open to all that are interested.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

We are having monthly bee training films at Glencoe, Okla, our next film is for beginners.
We will have equipment displays at the Feb. 22 meeting, I will mention it to Eldon Waugh, he might bring his "observation hive" again. This meeting is open to all that are interested in Beekeeping!
All Boy Scouts, 4-H, FFA and other youth groups are welcome to attend!
Our next meeting is Feb. 22nd, 6:30 - 8:30 at the Senior Citizens Building in Glencoe. From the water tower, go west on Main St to the next corner, turn north 3/4 block. Senior Citizen Building is on west side.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

The Bee educational films will continue Monday, June 28th at 6:30 PM at the Senior Citizens Building, (Senior Citizens Building is located the next street west of the water tower, then north 3/4 block on the West side on Oklahoma St.) in Glencoe, Okla. 

We will continue the Keith Delaplane DVD "A year in the life of an Apiary," this segment will be the "Honey Harvest."

In addition Caro Kauffman has made some films of her working with bees, she has indicated she is willing to show some of these. Caro has also indicated she has a record keeping system for her hives that might be useful. Also, James Vitek is trying to start an observation hive of Russians bees, if he gets them going in time he intends to bring them to our meeting.


----------

